# Attention deer hunters and wanabe hunters.



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
Shoot first ask questions later.


http://www.guzer.com/videos/ranger_vs_moose.php

bumpus
.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
No need to take a chance.

bumpus
.


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

I think I whould have pulled a knife out and fixed the problem


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well for one thing that is the smallest Moose I ever seen.Plus the guy brought it on hisself covering hisself with Doe Pee.

Its an old flic seen it before.

big rockpile


----------



## Micahn (Nov 19, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> Well for one thing that is the smallest Moose I ever seen.Plus the guy brought it on hisself covering hisself with Doe Pee.
> 
> Its an old flic seen it before.
> 
> big rockpile


Not only the smallest but strangest looking moose in the world.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

if that would of been a moose he wouldn't of been gettin up.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i think the explanation is in the naration and the that is in french 

so lesson learned french guys maybe should not hunt 

so what happened to carring a side arm while bow hunting i have never done it but i hear a lot of guys who hunt farther north in Wis do incase a bear starts climbing thier tree. 

speaking of bear 2 of my cusins got their bear last saturday weighing in a at 385 and 501 dressed out at the meat proccessors 
they could not get the 501 bear to tree so the fourth time the dogs caught up with it they got there, the dog handler said don't shoot till he stands to keep from hitting the dogs so he shot it in the head when it stood up it came down and started to charge
he shot again and hit the bear again it dropped a few feet in front of him 
(12ga with slugs) and 4 dogs were injured in the fight


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

That clip was on "When Animals Attack" on TV years ago. Guy was an American, provoking a penned, tame deer. Hoopty damn doo.


----------

